# Imitation Leather



## JM (Feb 9, 2009)

There are many good quality Bibles on the market but I’ve noticed that many of the imitation leather Bibles, those that have sewn binding, can be far cheaper and just as appealing. Even if they have a glued spine many tend to open flat. There does exist a difference in imitation leather, some of the cheaper covers will mark easy, so I was wondering if any of you good folks seen the imitation leather Bibles offered by Cambridge? Is the cover of good quality or will it mark easy?

Thanks.

j
PS: I own the Thompson Chain in imitation leather and love the feel. It was less then $50 bucks and, in the hand, feels soft and supple.


----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 9, 2009)

JM said:


> There are many good quality Bibles on the market but I’ve noticed that many of the imitation leather Bibles, those that have sewn binding, can be far cheaper and just as appealing. Even if they have a glued spine many tend to open flat. There does exist a difference in imitation leather, some of the cheaper covers will mark easy, so I was wondering if any of you good folks seen the imitation leather Bibles offered by Cambridge? Is the cover of good quality or will it mark easy?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Very good question, while being a "purist" myself, I concede the newer generation of imitation leather are durable/feel nice to the hand/and offer good bang for the buck with your Bible. Not your Grand-Pa's "Pleather!" For a good treatment on the subject I would refer you to my friend Mark Bertrand who has some stuff on the newer imitations. Check his Bible Binding and Design Blog!


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 9, 2009)

J.M.,

Good thoughts. On his blog J. Mark Bertrand has commented on this phenomenon as well. Imitation Leather like Crossway's Tru-Tone is much better in my opinion than the bonded leather garbage you find on many Bibles today, and it is no more expensive and in some cases perhaps less expensive than bonded leather. Some "genuine leather" covers that I have seen in recent years leave a lot to be desired as well. I'm not sure about the long term durability of some of these synthetic covers, but I would imagine that it's no worse than bonded leather or some "genuine" covers. At this point I'd probably either go with one of the better imitation covers, stick with hardcover (usually the cheapest option) for a Bible that I want to have for research purposes but will spend most of its time on the shelf or save up for calfskin.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a Trutone ESV study bible and I love the texture of it.


----------



## JM (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, I emailed Baker and found out Cambridge makes their bibles out of fiscagomma. 

Breakdown is found here: Materia: Material Explorer[material_uid]=578&cHash=b54f281f03



> Fiscagomma is a synthetic leather. Besides the look and feel of real leather, it also has the smell of real leather. This makes it very difficult to distinguish from real leathers. Fiscagomma is made from PVC/PU and is certified to meet the highest standards for commercial and public interior applications. The leather is available in 40 different colours.
> 
> Material
> Other naturals
> ...


 
I own a small Bible made of this stuff and it is very durable and pretty much scratch resistant. (I tried to scratch it and it held up to the abuse.)

The Thompson Chain I own is made of kurvella and has a ton of scratches.


----------



## JM (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone know what "Premium Leather-Look" is made of?


----------

